# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  ملاحظات شكلية على تنسيق الرسائل العلمية

## عاصم

( 1 ) ــ نوع الخط والعناوين:
- تكتب الرسالة باستخدام Font Size 12 ونوع Times New Roman
- عناوين الأبواب تكتب في منتصف الصفحة باستخدام Font Size 18 (uppercase)
- العناوين الرئيسية تكون باستخدام Font Size 16 Bold
- العناوين تحت الرئيسية تكون باستخدام Font Size 14 Bold
- العنوان الجانبي يكون Font Size 12 Bold
- عنوان الجداول Font Size 12 Bold على رأس الجدول، بينما عنوان الأشكال يكون Font Size 12 Bold أسفل الشكل.

(2) السـطور : تكون الكتابة بمسافتين بين السطور في المشاريع والرسائل قبل التحكيم، ومسافة واحدة في النسخ النهائية للرسائل.

(3) الهوامش: 3 سم يمين الصفحة و 2 سم من اليسار ( مراعاة لعملية التجليد).

(4) ترقيم الصفحات: تختلف الاراء في مكان وضع رقم الصفحة واغلبها الوسط الاسفل ، والركن الايسر الاسفل ، والركن الايسر العلوي 

(5) الأشـكال:
أ- يجب ذكر رقم الشكل والإشارة إليه في متن الرسالة وذلك بوضع رقم مسلسل لكل شكل بين قوسين ( 1, 2, 3, … Figure) وهكذا
ب - الأشكال تشمل الرسم البياني والصور الضوئية
ج - الشكل يوضع في أقرب موقع للكتابة من الصفحات التي ذكر الشكل فيها (أو الصفحة التي تليها)
د - يكتب الرقم تحت الشكل تسبقه كلمة شكل1 : وتليه نقطتان ثم عنوان الشكل
هـ ـ ترقم صفحات الأشكال في تسلسل مع بقية صفحات المشروع البحثي.

(6) الجـداول:
‌أ- يجب ذكر رقم الجدول وشرحه في متن المشروع البحثي
ب- يوضع الجدول في أقرب مكان بعد ذكره في متن الكتابة (أوفي الصفحة التالية)
ج- يكتب عنوان الجدول أعلاه ويسبق العنوان كلمة جدول 1 يليها رقمه
د- تسلسل أرقام الجدول تبعا لورودها 1, 2, 3 , 4 ,…….) )
هـــ - ترقم صفحات الجداول بالتسلسل مع بقية صفحات المشروع.

 :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

رااااااااااائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا الموضوع

----------


## مروة حجازى

والله مشكور على الطرح الرائع

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

